# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  I see bugs that are not there

## undeadjellybean

Yes, I hallucinate bugs. Out of the corner of my eye. Does anybody know what this is?

----------


## tommo

> Yes, I hallucinate bugs. Out of the corner of my eye. Does anybody know what this is?



Do you do any drugs?

If not, Do they actually look like bugs?  Or just black dots?

----------


## Darkmatters

Confucius say:

Better to see bugs that are not there, than not to see the bugs that are.   :Cheeky:

----------


## LRT

I think many people see black dots, but bugs are rarer. Are you conscious of their hallucinatory nature at the time? If not, this might be some form of delusional parasitosis.

----------


## Taosaur

If it's mainly movement that you're seeing and not detailed, vivid insects, it's a common symptom of prolonged stress and/or sleep deprivation. When I was a teenager with a very stressful home situation and frequent insomnia, I often saw movement in my peripheral vision, sometimes to the extent that it would seem like something specific, like a person or a mouse or a cat, until I looked directly at it--and there was no "it."

----------


## nina

I often hallucinate bugs and flying bats when I am sleep deprived. A little more information about your situation in general would help.

----------


## tommo

*cough cough*  This is _bugging_ me, give us some answers!  ::lol::

----------


## Crazydreamergurl

Yesss! Especially when I am thinking about bugs or I have seen a bug recently. I also get these weird feelings that make me think a bug is crawling all over me.

----------


## Man of Shred

When I was a small child I used to wake up in the middle of the night and hallucinate bugs in my bed. Sometimes they even glowed.

----------


## undeadjellybean

> Do you do any drugs?
> 
> If not, Do they actually look like bugs?  Or just black dots?



I don't do any drugs.
They look like bugs.





> If it's mainly movement that you're seeing and not detailed, vivid insects, it's a common symptom of prolonged stress and/or sleep deprivation. When I was a teenager with a very stressful home situation and frequent insomnia, I often saw movement in my peripheral vision, sometimes to the extent that it would seem like something specific, like a person or a mouse or a cat, until I looked directly at it--and there was no "it."



It is like that. But no, I don't live under much stress & I don't have any sleep deprivation at all. I'm quite healthy. Well, at least I think I am.

----------


## LiveInTheDream

Well, when I was little (as in, single digits; I can't remember exact beginning and end times) I used to have this happen, particularly at night. Sometimes I'd even hear the bugs making their noises. It had my parents pretty worried...but I kinda just grew out of it, I guess, since with time they appeared less and less frequently and then stopped altogether within a year or so. I can't say it will be the same for you, but there's always that chance...

----------


## tommo

> I don't do any drugs.
> They look like bugs.



Ok, well.  How do you know they look like bugs if you can only see them out of the corner of your eye?  Where things usually aren't clear?

I'm just going to guess they don't actually look exactly like bugs.  And it could just be something wrong with your eyes.  I would suggest to see an ophthalmologist first.

I just say this because if you were going crazy you would not know it was a hallucination.  You are hallucinating, you aren't delusional.

Also are you sure about the drugs?  This includes coffee/caffeine and alcohol.
Or maybe used to use alcohol a lot and now don't?

----------


## undeadjellybean

I-maybe they don't. But I can remember I've seen the forms of cockroaches, however faint.
No, no drugs at all. No alcohol, no caffeine, nada.

----------


## tommo

Ok.  Maybe go see a doctor then.  Coz that's strange.  I've never heard of that happening.  Usually hallucinating bugs accompany other symptoms too.

----------


## ~Erin~

YOU ARE NOT ALONE!!! -- and not crazy!!!  Are you waking up after a dream when these visions of bugs are occurring? I used to have them, but I know it is the transition from dreaming to being awake. Though if this is just a random occurrence I would get that looked at  :tongue2:  

Best of luck!

----------


## undeadjellybean

It's definitely a random occurrence :/

----------


## ~Erin~

oh balls.... Yeah I would get that looked at.

----------


## Pitprop

I see them to?
Not all the time, normally in low lighting conditions.
I have read with interest some of the threads.
I do cram a lot into a day and probably sleep less than many, so the sleep depravation thing does sound plausible.
My gran used to see them, but they were passed off as floaters and deteriorating eye sight.
I'm not mad or up on hallucinogenic drugs as some of your less opened minded readers have suggested is a possible cause?
But what if I do see them? 
I mean, what when all of the neurological, optical, and  hyperthetical plausability fail?
What if the peripheral vision for some is a way to view something or where else?
After all, you can't see the shock wave of a blast, or uv rays, but we know they are there?
I just think that as long as they are causing me no harm or concern, then leave them be

----------


## Empedocles

You tell us absolutely nothing about _when_ you see these bugs, and _how_ you see these bugs. In any case, check out the following, and see if any of it applies to you:

View topic - Seeing spiders or clusters when I wake up

http://www.dreamviews.com/f45/false-...9/#post1665662

http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/spider...ywhere-132237/

Best wishes,
Jakob

----------


## imfivebyfive

Is it at all possible they actually ARE bugs? Did you follow them?

----------


## Pitprop

Bit about me
Im an engineer, i fix faults on v complex electrical systems, work more hours than i should and love every minute of it.
Im a very young in the head 43 year old, so would class myself as being old in the tooth.
My point?
I truly believe that there are at least 2 types of people.
The first sees the strange, whatever it may be, and if the system is pushed further by that person following up on what they have seen, further strange phenominum follow.
The other is the exact opposite, using ridicule and vicious comments to disuade further comment, or to put off making comment in the first place.
The insect things i have seen are not at all common, i think i can count on one hand the times it has happened.
A few times it has been when i have been watching tv whilst in bed, the tv is on a bracket at high level on the wall and something seemed to crawl into the light and sit there.
It was approx 5 to 10mm across.
I got out of bed, turned the light on and it wasnt there?
The other again was at night, i walked into the kitchen and something about an inch across squeezed under the cupboard kick board. thing is the kick board is flush to the tiles, so impossible mission or what?
My wife is pretty much ocd cleaning, and if you dropped food on the floor anywhere in the house you could pick it up and eat it, it reallly is that clean!
I dont think its psychosomatic as i don't have any insect phobias, worries or family issues?
I just pass it off as weird, and probably because i am a bit tired?
But hey, who knows, there are definitely stranger things happen at sea.

----------


## camninja

I know this is an old thread,  but I just came across because I'm trying to do some research.   I am a caregiver for a man who has visions of bugs which he describes sometimes as cockroaches, other times as bats,  or even large flying ants.   He sees then during all waking hours while at home, but not when he goes out.  He feels they are real even though none of his caregivers see them.  He has been seen by aN opthamologist and they say his eyes are healthy, but that he does have floaters.   I dont think his visions are the result of floaters.   I have them too and they have never appeared to me like my client describes.  He does only sleep for 6-7 hours per night,  but it's normal for him and he is 70 years old.  He is also seen by a psychiatrist who has tried treating with risperdal, which seems to do nothing.  He's been suffering with these visions for years and so far nothing has been found that helps other than closing his eyes. At one point caregivers placed bug traps around his apartment (at his request) which never caught anything.  He continues to assert that he just needs an exterminator.  Just thought I would share this experience.

----------


## Dthoughts

spirits  :tongue2:

----------


## powessy

I see very large spiders and centipedes, I have sat in the middle of them as they tried to talk to me in a very realistic astral projection. I have also become several bugs in dreams walking up walls or through furnace pipes. Every once and awhile during astral projections I will see their tracks on walls telling me they have been there. I don't feel like they mean me harm, they exhibit a group intelligence and only seem like they wish to communicate to me.  

Powessy

----------


## Raswalt

i heard somewhere that seeing insects is a sign of loneliness.

----------


## Dthoughts

> I see very large spiders and centipedes, I have sat in the middle of them as they tried to talk to me in a very realistic astral projection. I have also become several bugs in dreams walking up walls or through furnace pipes. Every once and awhile during astral projections I will see their tracks on walls telling me they have been there. I don't feel like they mean me harm, they exhibit a group intelligence and only seem like they wish to communicate to me.  
> 
> Powessy



God I love the weirdos on DV

----------


## powessy

> God I love the weirdos on DV



Never thought this post would catch fish but it did, you just never know what you will catch in a sea of BS. 

Powessy

----------


## Dthoughts

You probably did not catch that I really mean to say that I LOVE the weirdos. With capital L. I am very fond of you Powessy.

Please don't take things as seriously. We need room for good ole fun' .. besides, some people really are mean. We need to laugh at and with them to grow together.

----------


## powessy

> You probably did not catch that I really mean to say that I LOVE the weirdos. With capital L. I am very fond of you Powessy.
> 
> Please don't take things as seriously. We need room for good ole fun' .. besides, some people really are mean. We need to laugh at and with them to grow together.



Hello Dthoughts 

I am sorry for my statement, I find so much sarcasm going on in so many forums around the internet that it makes me so cold at times. I sometimes feel like a dog that has been kicked a few to many times.

Powessy

----------


## Someguyoutthere

I can't but help to comment on this thread.

I find it fascinating that it is in fact bugs, fibers, or other Arthropoda-like objects which dominate the hallucinatory senses in the case of both delusional parasitosis and cleptoparasitosis. These are their clinical terms I'm using.

imo I don't think it's necessary to seek help unless the hallucinations are altering your life to a degree that it impacts your daily function to some significant degree. The likelihood is you'll be prescribed drugs that decrease neurotransmitter activity and have terrible side effects which you will not be able to voice to your doctor since your neurotransmitter activity has been inhibited. It's a terrible hell, but it's a reality few see.

I agree with a fellow dreamer with his words on pressing the unknown boundaries of reality. One must exhibit caution when doing so, however. The biblical statement of "seek and ye shall find" always applies.

I think it is important to note that no two people think alike, but I do believe two people can think exactly the same thing at exactly the same time. Documented cases of folie á deux are the evidence this is true.

Nevertheless, when we go accusing others of using drugs before we consider all possible realities, we bury this subject in human ignorance.

----------


## Dreaamer

> i heard somewhere that seeing insects is a sign of loneliness.



They need to talk to more people.

----------

